# new nice bait and lure making website



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i just thought i would tell yall trappers about our site that has bait and lure recipes for free

it is www.baitluremakers.proboards84.com

mod if the isnt allright to post go ahead and delete it cause i am not trying to start trouble


----------

